# Clinical exepertise.... DE



## bubmonks (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi don't know if this is the right board to post on. Bascically even getting to the ivf stage has been a miracle . I have had two myoectomys and suffer from Endo, because of what my womb has been through my current consultant has to be very specific even when he does my transfer. He has been brilliant but we now have had two failed cycles. We have a review with him in a few weeks time and I know due to my circumstances and age 37 he will mention DE. We are very limited in the uk as we are of Asian descent so getting de in the uk would be virtually impossible. 
Me and hubby want to try one more time with him..(own eggs) ( I only produce a few).. But in the back of our minds we are already thinking about going abroad. Our current consultant does work with a clinic in Cyprus but for de it costs 8k! We are not at a point where money is getting tight!
Any advise would be welcome . So in s nutshell I guess we are seeking a clinic that deals with complicated cases, and someone who has the clinical as well the technical expertise to deal with my complicated womb lol. Time is also not on our side as fibroids do come back!!!! I have posted on the international thread and didn't get a response .
Thank you


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

37 is way to early to think about DE unless you have any symptoms of POF. I would ask for a hysteroscopy and immunity testing to see why you aren't having success. Don't forget, only 30%ish of IVF cycles result in a live birth. Please don't give up or jump onto DE too quickly. Also, I would be very wary of any consultant who wants to sell his private clinics abroad. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------

